# Dr Townsends Sarsaparilla



## TROG (Nov 1, 2016)

Just picked up this bottle here in South Australia, Most I have seen were a lime green colour and wondering how rare or common this version is.

Thanks David


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 1, 2016)

That's a beauty!  I've seen that color before but it seems a bit older and less common than the lime green ones.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Nov 1, 2016)

I've always believed that any Dr. Townsend's bottle is a better-than-average bottle. I don't have enough examples to opine on color rarity.

 
​


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 1, 2016)

Here is an example similar to yours in color....Andy     [h=3]SUPER SHARP 1880 ERA  "DR. TOWNSEND'S SARSAPARILLA - GREAT COLOR - MINT[/h]		ONE OF NICEST 1880 DR. TOWNSENDS THAT I HAVE EVER SEEN


----------



## RJ2 (Nov 2, 2016)

Gorgeous. It sure has that "Lockport Green" look to it.
Nice "orange peel" look to it also.
I'd say that without any damage, it would at least do as well as the eBay sale Andy referenced, I think maybe better as it has a very cool crude look.


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 4, 2016)

Yeah, I agree there were so many on the bay, I just picked the one whose color matched as close as I could get it to Trogs. the prices were all over the place......Andy


----------

